

Ask news.yc: Taking payments for third parties? - almost

Hi all!<p>I'm considering an idea that involves taking credit card payments from
consumers on behalf of my customers.<p>I'd need to collect the payments then, after the service had been
supplied, send it on to the seller (by cheque or bank transfer
probably). I'd be basically acting as an online storefront.<p>Does anyone have an experience of the problems I'm going to encounter
here? I imagine there could be problems with liability when holding
other peoples money or issues when refunds need to be made.<p>I'm based in the UK so I'm mainly interested in how it works with the
laws here but I'd presumably want to expand out at some point so any
advice about elsewhere would be useful too.<p>All advice will be much appreciated, thanks!

======
brlewis
Amazon Payments is set up for this kind of thing, so I would look there for
answers.

~~~
almost
Thanks! Amazon Payments looks really great and I was excited when it came out
but unfortunately it's only open to US companies so it's no use to me right
now.

~~~
imsteve
Not to mention that it's still only accepting a limited number of companies
now. How annoying.

~~~
brlewis
I would guess that somewhere on their site you would find information about
legal issues that come up when you arrange financial transactions between
other parties. It will probably be US-centric, but it would be worth looking.

~~~
almost
That's a good idea, thanks

